# Faint bfp - advice needed!!



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

Hi,

I am due on today or tomorrow. I ovulated around a fortnight ago on my third cycle of clomid. I have just done a test and there is a faint bfp line -- Does this mean i am pregnant for sure Have sent DH out to get some more tests and will test again in morning.

Has anyone got experience of a faint bfp? could I test negative tomorrow?

thanks 

star9 xx


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

I would say if not evaporation line (read instructions on box) then it is a bfp. good luck.  evaporation lines tend not to have colour.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck hun ..hope it is     
Cat x


----------



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

it's so, so faint am trying not to get excited. going to test before bed and in morning.

Any tips before doing a test

thanks ladiesxx


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

what brand is it? There aren't many false positives tho it has occured. Chemical preg is also a possibility if the line disappears.  If the line appears within the time frame of 5 mins or whatever the instructions says this is what you can take to be a positive, if you leave it and look at it later this is not a good indication as tests dry out and a line can appear.


----------



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

Hi bottleofwater,

it was a boots own brand. Have got clearblue tests to do tonight and tomorrow. Both DH and I can see a faint cross which it says can indicate a positive

star9 x


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi star, don't know the boots brand but clearblue is meant to be good, probably tests at a lower hcg than boots so if you try now and get a line you could get your answer.  I don't know what the hcg for boots is. But first response is also very good.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Clearblue are really good ..best advice use first morning wee..and keep fingers and toes crossed x 
Cat


----------



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks ladies, really needed some reassurance. Will post tomorrow to let you all know either way.

love star xx


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Hi Star

Fingers crossed for today and hope it's positive    

I ended up getting the digital one, can't misinterpret the result that way.

Good luck

TG x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Star!

Have you re-tested yet hun ? 

Got everything crossed that it's a really strong BFP  

Nix.


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes - any news?  Been thinking about you! 

MC
xx


----------



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well did a clearblue last night and this morning and another boots one this afternoon and all BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Have registered at dr's but didn't see a dr. was amazed they only got me to sign a few forms and gave me an info pack. they didn't want any proof I was telling the truth! 

Assume I am about four weeks, think its due april!!

Thanks ever so much for all the support ladies, it meant a lot. Keep your fingers crossed little one stays safe and on board. Am in complete shock - we did it once this cycle!!

take care

emma xx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Fantastic news - so pleased for you!!

MC
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That is great well done and hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months ..
Cat x


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats that is fantastic news!

love sunshine
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Congratulations !!!  

Nix


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Star

Congratulations on your  .  Here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy.

I got my BFP last Friday and my EDD is 4 April so you won't be far behind me!

TG x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !!   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone,

I love this site!! It's been an immense source of support and information. I really, really appreciate all your good wishes. Still keeping my fingers crossed it all goes ok. 

 

Sending you all lots of good wishes

emma xx


----------



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

ha ha just re reading old posts I have written on and it's a wonderful reminder of the journey we went on. Considering when to do it next now!

Just to say to all who wished me well and who may check this thread again that luke is wonderful and everyday is as exciting as that day I got my precious bfp. Thanks to this thread I have just re-lived those feelings. This site is marvellous and I hope you all got your bfp's too.

star9 xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi star hunny how are you

How ths pregnancy coming along xx


----------



## star9 (May 4, 2007)

It came along very well thank you on 25th march this year our bundle of fun arrived! Luke is wonderful.

How is the clomid going? Am just starting to consider when to possibly start the fun all over again!

satr


----------

